# Berlin pheasants



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm taking my daughters boyfriend to Berlin Thanksgiving morning. I haven't been to a pheasant release for 10 years. I expect it to be be crowded. We're doing the turkey dinner Friday because of family members working Thursday. So we have all day to hunt. Would we be better off waiting till late morning when the crowds thin out ? Will there still be some birds left to get some action ? We don't have a dog & would at least like to give him a chance to shoot at a couple. Anyone from here going to be there? Thanks for any replies. Hope everyone has a great Holiday.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

i will be at the end of fewtown rd by 645. Driving a silver chrysler minivan. Feel free to come by and say hello. We (the group I hunt with) do not have dogs, but usually still kick up some birds and occasionally take one home. Wear as much ORANGE as you can manage. Might want safety glasses too.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

I live right down the road from the western reserve and lefingwel the crowd usually thins out around 10 and there will still be birds you just have to look harder good luck and as mentioned as much orange as possible be safe good luck 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

